# week-by-week of Jake.. :-)



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

I absolutely love his color !!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Jake is such a cute pup. Love the curly ear fuzz. It will be fun to watch this thread and watch him grow up here on GRF.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Oh I love this idea  I'll be anxiously awaiting your pic every week! I love watching puppies grow...


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

I, too, love this idea....weigh the little guy every week, too


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Great idea, love his color and yes you can already see how much he's grown!


----------



## kjarv24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Thanks, I love his color to  He's definitely growing fast!
And oh yes, I will be adding his weight and height every week to.  I think it will be a fun thread & be great to be able to look back at his pictures for us too. Glad everyone likes the idea!


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

what day is photo/weigh/measure day?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I cant wait to see the final picture. What a difference it will be. Handsome boy


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Love your idea, and it will be fun to see how much that CUTE little guy is growing!:smooch: It sure doesn't take them long, that's for sure!


----------



## kjarv24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Yea, I'll do it till his 1yr birthday or so... 
and Oaklys Dad - I like his ear Fuzz too  His leg furnishings are coming in and he's actually starting to look just a little like a golden retriever LOL  
I think he's going to be gorgeous. He's got a weird color, I'm wondering what his adult color will be. The very tip of his tail has longer fur & it is VERY dark, not like a red golden...but dark brown/red?..I think he's going to look like dad, we will see.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

he is very handsome redheaded pup.


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

Do you have pictures of his Mom and Dad? He's such a cutie.


----------



## kjarv24 (Nov 7, 2008)

I have a picture of dad...His previous owner is supposed to be sending me pics of mom, and pics of jake when he was younger.  Hopefully she does soon!

Here is Jakes dad..


----------



## kjarv24 (Nov 7, 2008)

WEEK 15!
*Weight:* 23.5lbs
*Height:* Jake has grown just a bit over 17inches, I put him up against a wall and mark him on the wall and measure. I didn't measure it, just seen he has got just a bit over 17inches.
Here are his pictures, I added two more because I though they were CUTE! 











Just thought this picture was funny, had to share. 










This is him with dad  Eric just got home from Work around 1am and Jake got up on Him and fell asleep just a couple minutes after this picture. So Cute!


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

He's so handsome! beautiful color! I love red haired goldens!


----------



## kjarv24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Thank you  He's getting so lanky sometimes I think he's going to trip over his paws lol...Yes I think he has very beautiful coloring.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Wow, you can really see the change from week to week. You will treasure these pictures when he's all grown up. It's hard to believe they were so little at one time.

He's a very cute puppy!


----------



## kjarv24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Thank you, its going to be a lot of fun to look back through his old pictures..week by week!! I'm getting a little anxious for him to grow up because I'm VERY interested in seeing what he looks like full grown, I haven't seen mom yet.....On the other hand I want him to stay small! I can hold him and carry him If I have to...In a few more months my back will be breaking trying lol


----------



## zippybossrock (Jan 12, 2008)

This is a great idea.....and WHAT A HANDSOME BOY!!!!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

He is such a cute puppy.. I love his color


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

This will be fun to watch! we were going to do this with Merl......grand plans that fell through! LOL!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Great idea! I have the intention to do this as well but haven't gotten around to it... I can actually see the difference in Molson's growth every day! I'm going to start measuring his height and girth around his belly!


----------



## satnav satnav (May 24, 2009)

Great idea i might try and do the same sort of thing. Great looking pup by the way really nice colour. Look forward to the pictures


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

love this idea


----------



## kjarv24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Okay so even though the two pics I'm about to put up have already been put up I wanted to add them to the thread and update on his weight and height.
Jake is now 22weeks 
Weight: 52lbs
Height: 22inches at the shoulder

First one is at 19weeks..
& The second picture is of Jake at 20 Weeks.


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

he's gorgeous. GRRReat color. My golly, he's orange :lol:


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

what a great idea and he is sooo handsome!!


----------



## kjarv24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Thanks guys!  We love him he has been such a great Golden!
I'm sad he is growing up so fast though!
--
If you look at this thread you can see the first few weeks I started to now, just in case you hadn't looked.


----------



## Kelli (Apr 28, 2009)

Oh he is absolutely gorgeous. Jake looks alot like Emma Rose. The same shorter hair and coloring. She turned 14 weeks old today so I will be looking at your thread to see how they compare as she grows.


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

He is a handsome guy!!!
And he sure seems to like your sofa


----------

